# What 92 do I have?



## Joshumar (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a Beretta 92, not sure if I know much else about it. After doing research it seems like a first series but I really don't know. Pics attached. All it says on slide is "Pist Mod 92 Cal 9 para" ... Mag release on bottom, safety on left side only, no de cocker but it has adjustable rear sights which I don't think are original but don't know. Any help is appreciated. Gun is beautiful. just want to find out history.


----------



## pws63 (Jul 4, 2015)

Here ya go, everything you ever wanted to know about model 92 Beretta's.

2.2 Beretta 92 Series Pistols (Includes 96/98) - FAQs and Facts - Beretta Forum


----------



## BlackKnight (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry, I have been away for a long time and just saw this. It appears to me to be a 92S or 92SB. When our local county police switched from revolvers to semi-auto pistols I believe that was the first model they went to.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It's an original 92 with either the step slide or the later straight slide. It wouldn't be a 92S or 92SB because of it's frame mounted safety and european magazine release button located at the bottom of the grip frame.


----------

